# Bruce Hardy



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Would anyone know whereabouts of really old shipmate - Bruce Hardy. I sailed with him on maiden voyage of Al Mubarakiah (Kuwait Shipping Co.) in 1974 - he was then 3rd mate. He then went on CP ships and I last spoke to him when he was on a small North Sea vessel - further details not remembered.

He lived in Southampton area when I was last in contact. Appreciate any snippets or info.


----------



## Peter Martin (May 30, 2005)

Steve Chalkley said:


> Would anyone know whereabouts of really old shipmate - Bruce Hardy. I sailed with him on maiden voyage of Al Mubarakiah (Kuwait Shipping Co.) in 1974 - he was then 3rd mate. He then went on CP ships and I last spoke to him when he was on a small North Sea vessel - further details not remembered.
> 
> He lived in Southampton area when I was last in contact. Appreciate any snippets or info.


Bruce & I were chums at Liverpool Poly when we did our 2nd Mates. During College holiday we both worked for Metcalf Coasters as 2nd Mate. We then both approached Kuwait Shipping and were taken on by one Jim Turner. I was on the Al Jaberiah and Bruce went to the Sabahiah. Lost contact after that. Hope this fills in a gap or two.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Peter Martin said:


> Bruce & I were chums at Liverpool Poly when we did our 2nd Mates. During College holiday we both worked for Metcalf Coasters as 2nd Mate. We then both approached Kuwait Shipping and were taken on by one Jim Turner. I was on the Al Jaberiah and Bruce went to the Sabahiah. Lost contact after that. Hope this fills in a gap or two.


Thanks for that. I last had contact with Bruce around 1987 - I had come ashore, working for government, and he was passing by in the North Sea at the time. Nothing since though.

Regards,

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Steve

Theres a Bruce Hardy who used to be on the Supply Vessels in Aberdeen who is now working ashore I think its BP Base on the Harbour.


----------

